# Heading into peak season 2021



## DC Diva (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 10, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> View attachment 12946




So pretty much like the past couple of years in general.
Got it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Oct 10, 2021)

Ours is gonna be fun, I've been given no time to pull the IRs and clear the backroom for the last two months... Wheeeee!


----------



## dcworker (Oct 10, 2021)

Target chartered its own container ship to sidestep the global shipping crisis ahead of the holiday shopping season










						Target chartered its own container ship to sidestep the global shipping crisis ahead of the holiday shopping season
					

Target is preparing for its holiday shopping season and incentivizing customers to start shopping early.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 10, 2021)

dcworker said:


> Target chartered its own container ship to sidestep the global shipping crisis ahead of the holiday shopping season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So…… more freight, less TMs…


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2021)

dcworker said:


> Target chartered its own container ship to sidestep the global shipping crisis ahead of the holiday shopping season
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully, that means the DC will stop sending me product the week it goes off-POG, but I doubt it. Loved getting a bunch of BTC crap last week.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 11, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> View attachment 12946





The truth hurts. 

 This is why as a trainer for new hires, here are my favorite four words to new hires:  "It's not that bad."

Because... we don't want to hurt them yet.




 That comes soon enough.    *cough* Endless mandatory overtime. *cough*


----------



## Luck (Oct 12, 2021)

ManMythMachine said:


> The truth hurts.
> 
> This is why as a trainer for new hires, here are my favorite four words to new hires:  "It's not that bad."
> 
> ...


We have had the opposite experience these past few months. 
Due to how overstuffed we are, we are trying to explain to the newer people that it DOES get that bad so they have some sort of idea that the easy time really won't last like this forever lol.


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 23, 2021)

ManMythMachine said:


> The truth hurts.
> 
> This is why as a trainer for new hires, here are my favorite four words to new hires:  "It's not that bad."
> 
> ...



I tell em the facts. It's boring. It kinda sucks. You are treated like a slave by management at times (well, some people are anyway) (hope thats not un pc to say these days). It takes a certain kind of person to make it (one who doesnt mind being a drone). But on the positive side, pay/benefits is good for not having a degree, and you get tons of time off (either 4 or 3 day base week, with lots of vaca time). And they will work with you on school too. Another guy likes it because quote "you dont have to think at this job, you just come and do it, I think on my side hustle job". Not sure I agree but it's another good point. There are a lot of little benefits too. I can come in on saturday and take monday off if it's open, I'm a replacable cog among many. My brother OTOH has to get way in advance clearance at his job, and take at least a week vac at a time, because it's a big pain in the butt for him to be out. I like that.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 23, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Hopefully, that means the DC will stop sending me product the week it goes off-POG, but I doubt it. Loved getting a bunch of BTC crap last week.



Nope. That didn't happen. Got over 30 cases of clearance on the truck today. It's a couple of hundred eaches of fucking clearance. Thanks, assholes, but that shit is sitting in the back until it goes salvage. Like I have time to do anything else with it this time of year.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 24, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Nope. That didn't happen. Got over 30 cases of clearance on the truck today. It's a couple of hundred eaches of fucking clearance. Thanks, assholes, but that shit is sitting in the back until it goes salvage. Like I have time to do anything else with it this time of year.


Ya cause we decided to choose your store to send clearance to, just to piss you off. 🙄


----------



## MrT (Oct 24, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Ya cause we decided to choose your store to send clearance to, just to piss you off. 🙄


Nobody is saying you did.  Why the snarky comment.  Its a freight flow issue and nobody wants clearance dumped on them.  Spot needs to send it earlier and salvage it earlier so we can keep everything efficient.  My kitchen dbos backroom is packed full just like his because we are stuck with a ton disco and clearance.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 24, 2021)

MrT said:


> Nobody is saying you did.  Why the snarky comment.  Its a freight flow issue and nobody wants clearance dumped on them.  Spot needs to send it earlier and salvage it earlier so we can keep everything efficient.  My kitchen dbos backroom is packed full just like his because we are stuck with a ton disco and clearance.


Did you not see the previous messages? Lol but what I said is snarky 🤣


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 24, 2021)

It’s so bad targets own food distribution center FDC  cannot handle it.  So we are going back to c&S.  This is true and they expect us to push produce truck between 11 am and 4 pm the 3 weeks leading up to thanksgiving. Shit wish me luck


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 24, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Ya cause we decided to choose your store to send clearance to, just to piss you off. 🙄



The assholes in my post, were not you in particular. It's the people at corporate who make decisions on what to send stores when. It's ridiculous. My backroom is packed. I have over a hundred cookie cutters that I currently need to backstock. I have nowhere to backstock them. Nowhere. They're just floating on a metro. This week all of my endcaps reset. Corporate didn't leave me an endcap for clearance. I'm rearranging to have a clearance endcap because I need it. But, I can only do so much. I can't find a place to fit a couple of hundred units of clearance. They're going to sit until they go salvage and head right on back to the DC. It's stupid.

Why should any of us have to waste our time with this? The DC had to load it. i had to yeet it into the steel and will have to eventually salvage it out. My store's receiver will have to palletize it, wrap it and put it back on a trailer. Then, you at the DC will have to do whatever the fuck it is you do with the salvage stores send you. It's stupid.

It needs to stop.


----------



## MrT (Oct 24, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Did you not see the previous messages? Lol but what I said is snarky 🤣


Yeah because what he said wasnt a comment about you.  Unless you are the person who created whatever algorithm that decides who gets what.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 25, 2021)

MrT said:


> Yeah because what he said wasnt a comment about you.  Unless you are the person who created whatever algorithm that decides who gets what.


I've often wondered about this. Been with Target long enough to have been the one to sort hardlines repacks and wonder why we're getting Halloween merch at Christmas time, to push shoes and wonder why we're getting a pile of the same size same color sandal in October (in a state that gets a lot of snow in the winter), to sort softlines and wonder why we're getting snow pants when all that snow is melting.
This is all pre-covid, before the supply chain got so messed up.
It's like someone somewhere says, "Ooh, it's this store's turn to receive a random load of stuff that's already gone clearance or salvage."


----------



## MrT (Oct 25, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I've often wondered about this. Been with Target long enough to have been the one to sort hardlines repacks and wonder why we're getting Halloween merch at Christmas time, to push shoes and wonder why we're getting a pile of the same size same color sandal in October (in a state that gets a lot of snow in the winter), to sort softlines and wonder why we're getting snow pants when all that snow is melting.
> This is all pre-covid, before the supply chain got so messed up.
> It's like someone somewhere says, "Ooh, it's this store's turn to receive a random load of stuff that's already gone clearance or salvage."


 I wish i knew the problems the dc faces because  I could be more empathetic to the issues that it causes us daily.  This whole modernization should of started with a major revamp of the dcs first.  If it did it should of been a better one.


----------



## Luck (Oct 25, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I've often wondered about this. Been with Target long enough to have been the one to sort hardlines repacks and wonder why we're getting Halloween merch at Christmas time, to push shoes and wonder why we're getting a pile of the same size same color sandal in October (in a state that gets a lot of snow in the winter), to sort softlines and wonder why we're getting snow pants when all that snow is melting.
> This is all pre-covid, before the supply chain got so messed up.
> It's like someone somewhere says, "Ooh, it's this store's turn to receive a random load of stuff that's already gone clearance or salvage."


Many many many many many reasons it can happen. 
One such example is our DC recently had additional bulk racking installed. Previously we had a mini 2 tier racking in its place. Instead of pulling and then finding places to put all of those items which could have taken dozens of hours, we just forced them through the system to get sent to stores.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 25, 2021)

Luck said:


> Many many many many many reasons it can happen.
> One such example is our DC recently had additional bulk racking installed. Previously we had a mini 2 tier racking in its place. Instead of pulling and then finding places to put all of those items which could have taken dozens of hours, we just forced them through the system to get sent to stores.



That just means that the stores all have to spend dozens of hours dealing with what you sent.


----------



## Luck (Oct 25, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> That just means that the stores all have to spend dozens of hours dealing with what you sent.


In this case it wasn't that many items and they were all one-ofs. An extra bag of dog food here, an extra case of tomato sauce there. So it really isn't that big a deal. It was just an example of how various factors can come into play.  

Another example is a few years back a particular TV model/size wasn't selling for some reason. It had sat untouched in the warehouse for too long so we directly called every Store Director we serve and begged they take on extra tvs so we could get them out to have space to recieve the black Friday TVs that were soon coming.

Sometimes its your own upoer management doing it to you willingly 😁


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2021)

Luck said:


> Sometimes its your own upoer management doing it to you willingly


I believe this willingly. My ETL has to be doing this on a weekly basis.


----------



## dcworker (Oct 26, 2021)

We can now pick our overtime day or work extended shift Wednesday Thursday Friday at my DC.


----------



## Luck (Oct 26, 2021)

dcworker said:


> We can now pick our overtime day or work extended shift Wednesday Thursday Friday at my DC.


Please tell me they just announced that aka my DC will be telling us the same tommorow lol


----------



## Hal (Oct 27, 2021)

Luck said:


> Please tell me they just announced that aka my DC will be telling us the same tommorow lol


They did the same for us back in 2018 back during that fiasco. At this point if my TMs can't work a day I'll just swap it for them so long as it's not a recurring theme.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Oct 27, 2021)

And we aren't even remotely close to ready for this....


----------



## Great (Oct 27, 2021)

Fall season. My DC hire so many people they are trying not to have overtime. Some department are vle and nwa everyday. Is any other DC having this way to?


----------



## Luck (Oct 27, 2021)

Great said:


> Fall season. My DC hire so many people they are trying not to have overtime. Some department are vle and nwa everyday. Is any other DC having this way to?


We haven't been hit with nwa yet. Some VLE here and there.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 27, 2021)

Great said:


> Fall season. My DC hire so many people they are trying not to have overtime. Some department are vle and nwa everyday. Is any other DC having this way to?



Yes\no.  Inbound and mainly outbound get to VLE\NWA. Warehouse has to stay and still has mandatory OT.  Not enough locations to store anything and people making messes in bulk aisles and not cleaning them up so it's taking time to fix them and locate items.  Recently someone knocked over shit in the middle of a super bulk location which also knocked over shit in the 3 or 4 SB locations next to it.  Took the lead that fixed it a few hours.  Not enough machines for everyone to use and so far we've had issues with charged batteries for the triples so even less things being taken off the docks.  We also had an accident where someone got an RC fork jabbed in their ass.  This past year safety non negotiables were ignored they even covered up the signs at the break rooms.  Now they are trying to give anyone and everyone a CA for the simplest thing so everyone is going slow for safety.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 28, 2021)

Stick me with a fork, I'm done lol


----------



## BoxedIn (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah, they just slowed all of our PIT down a lot lol. GPMers are pretty mad about it.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 28, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, they just slowed all of our PIT down a lot lol. GPMers are pretty mad about it.



Especially when you have to hit 3 different aisles to stage a triple load.

We had new hires pulling full pallet on order pickers leaving the empties.  That didn't cause any nightmares.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 28, 2021)

Great said:


> Fall season. My DC hire so many people they are trying not to have overtime. Some department are vle and nwa everyday. Is any other DC having this way to?


Ya we hired waaaayy to many. And even when their ramp is supposed to be at 100%, they are at 50% or less. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 30, 2021)

2018 all over again


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Can you spread the love and not just to me 😂 really you are giving my 5 trucks the day after thanksgiving because I wasn’t willing to take two the day before


----------



## MrT (Nov 17, 2021)

We had to take another stores trailer this week because they couldn't keep up.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 17, 2021)

MrT said:


> We had to take another stores trailer this week because they couldn't keep up.


Taking an extra trailer is fine . But I’m already taking double and triples . Am let’s be honest 5 trucks the day after thanksgiving if’s excessive. And that’s because I already refused to take a double for the 24th


----------



## MrT (Nov 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Taking an extra trailer is fine . But I’m already taking double and triples . Am let’s be honest 5 trucks the day after thanksgiving if’s excessive. And that’s because I already refused to take a double for the 24th


Yeah it just sucked because we got some shippers that we already have and a bunch of bulk toys that we already had excess of.  We have been taking doubles everyday for weeks basically any day we didn't have one scheduled it has been added.  We have a triple black friday and our store is just not built to handle that.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2021)

MrT said:


> Yeah it just sucked because we got some shippers that we already have and a bunch of bulk toys that we already had excess of.  We have been taking doubles everyday for weeks basically any day we didn't have one scheduled it has been added.  We have a triple black friday and our store is just not built to handle that.


2018 all over again. Watch the overflow end up on the sales floor carts and pallets just sitting on the sales floor all day long


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 17, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> 2018 all over again. Watch the overflow end up on the sales floor carts and pallets just sitting on the sales floor all day long


That was a shit show I had 275 pallets just at the warehouse


----------

